# Will anyone be getting a NGP after all of this



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been seeing and hearing a lot of people not digging what Sony's been doing with this Geohotz business. Me personally I think they are going to far and frankly I don't like the way they handle things and I wouldn't support them at this point which means I probably won't be getting a NGP for that reason. 

Now so I won't get comments saying so, I'm not trying to boycott their products...I just don't support their actions therefore I wouldn't buy their products.

I was just wondering if anyone felt the same way.


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, now that I've seen that crap (the Sony lawsuits and such), I'll probably get a NGP but not buy any games. I should still be able to use it without games anyhow.


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2011)

i _may_ end up getting a second hand one down the line but i won't be buying any sony products at launch next gen (i was planning on getting one of each of next gen's consoles and handhelds at launch)


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i _may_ end up getting a second hand one down the line but i won't be buying any sony products at launch next gen (i was planning on getting one of each of next gen's consoles and handhelds at launch)



Yeah once this dies down or if Sony decides to handle this better I may get a second hand one cause honestly I'd like to own one

Kinda of topic - Has Sony always been like this?


----------



## SylvWolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Depends on the games. If there's enough that I'm interested in, then sure, I'll pick one up at some point.

I'd rather not get into the Sony lawsuit nonsense, but if I had to say anything, it'll just be that I don't care. I play games because they're fun; I don't need politics and heroism getting in the way of that.


----------



## Splych (Feb 9, 2011)

the NGP looks like a great console . although i am despising Sony right now , i wouldn't mind buying the console . maybe a few games , but i will wait for the lineup of games first . so far , no eye catching games for myself . i am curious to see if there will be any Final Fantasy games or RPG games in general that will be developed for it . maybe even a Tales of game too ...


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

None of Sony's recent legal actions will have any effect on my decision to purchase the NGP or not, so I opted not to vote.



			
				wchill said:
			
		

> I'll probably get a NGP but not buy any games. I should still be able to use it without games anyhow.



Are....Are you serious?


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> None of Sony's recent legal actions will have any effect on my decision to purchase the NGP or not, so I opted not to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a $500 GameStop gift card for free, why not? I'll preorder a 3DS and use the rest on a NGP.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> None of Sony's recent legal actions will have any effect on my decision to purchase the NGP or not, so I opted not to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol...Honestly I didn't understand that myself


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> wchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not just buy/save money on games for the 3DS?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll probably buy one if it gets hack and just play it for offline mode. It seems to be cheaper then the 3DS anyway but the lawsuit thing kinda puts me off Sony Products especially when they're coming down hard on piracy...


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I'll probably buy one if it gets hack and just play it for offline mode. It seems to be cheaper then the 3DS anyway but the lawsuit thing kinda puts me off Sony Products especially when they're coming down hard on piracy...



off topic but how does the NGP seem cheaper than the 3DS....


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waiting for hacks... and I'll probably have some more money by the time the good games come out. Launch games seem to suck atm.


----------



## Saken (Feb 9, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I'll probably buy one if it gets hack and just play it for offline mode. *It seems to have COD and awesum graphics while the 3DS doesn't *anyway but the lawsuit thing kinda puts me off Sony Products especially when they're coming down hard on piracy...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 9, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

wchill said:
			
		

> Waiting for hacks... and I'll probably have some more money by the time the good games come out. Launch games seem to suck atm.


Hacks are not absolute, even if it happens it may not be for a long time. You can a least buy games 'till then.


----------



## Jasper07 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I don't really care what sony is doing to the hackers, because their systems are great. And I wanted to buy an android smartphone for a while and this ngp looks quite good to me.


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.
But just watch, another Kingdom Hearts game is going to come out for the NGP and then I'll miss out if I don't have one.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they most definitely pull that dick move in my opinion....There is no way that powerhouse can be cheaper than the 3DS....Ill forget everything I've just said in this thread and buy on if it is but I'm also glad you fixed your post before I did lol


----------



## Saken (Feb 9, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh no worries, NGP for 350 bucks in AUS.
The 3DS is $350 here, so the NGP will naturally be around $500+


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Well I don't really care what sony is doing to the hackers, because their systems are great. And I wanted to buy an android smartphone for a while and this ngp looks quite good to me.


um... ngp is not a android smartphone....


----------



## nutella (Feb 9, 2011)

Personally, no matter what Sony does, if they make a kickass handheld, I'll buy it, regardless of whatever's going on. Right now, I don't see any reason to rush out and buy a 3DS or an NGP, but that has nothing to do with what the Nintendo or Sony are doing. I'm just patient enough to wait it out until I really think it's worth it.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 9, 2011)

Not a big Sony fan, and the PSP was a flop for me, so no, I won't be getting one.  As to the Sony cases strengthening my opinion, I definitely say they impact it somewhat.  Sony is going all 'crazy, let's sue everyone we can' and it's just stupid IMO.


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thin he is confusing the ngp with the xperia play...


----------



## emigre (Feb 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> None of Sony's recent legal actions will have any effect on my decision to purchase the NGP or not, so I opted not to vote.



This.

I don't expect Ninty, Sony or Microsoft to be my friends or to be 'nice people'. They're all cold business who want to make money so I hold fuck all loyalty to them. As long their releases catches my interest, I'll buy it.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 9, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I don't expect Ninty, Sony or Microsoft to be my friends or to be 'nice people'. They're all cold business who want to make money so I hold fuck all loyalty to them. As long they release which catches my interest, I'll buy it.


This.
Everyone seems to act like Nintendo are doing them a favour by selling them a 3DS. Nintendo disguises all their marketing schemes by saying "We're bring *feature* to YOU, the consumer!" as if they are your best friend.

And I don't care if hitler was selling NGP, I would still buy one. It's the product I care about not the company, not who has my money in the end.

Consumer loyalty is for chumps.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll most probably get one cos it's just so awesome.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

Atm, nothing of the NGP is of interest to me. Impressive piece of hardware, yes. But no games make it worth the buy yet.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2011)

If there are games I want then I'll buy it especially since the price is right, if not I'll wait until there are some.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> If there are games I want then I'll buy it especially since the price is right, if not I'll wait until there are some.



QFT, same plan here. 
If the price is right and there are some quality games on it, I might buy it. If it gets hacked pretty soon and gets homebrew development I would be more willing to buy it than if the hacking takes another few years.


----------



## Jasper07 (Feb 16, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yes I was
.. but what is an ngp?


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> .. but what is an ngp?


It's the successor to the PSP, the PSP2, codenamed "next generation portable" or "NGP" (for now). 







Read more here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> haha yes I was
> .. but what is an ngp?



Next Generation Portable but basically the successor to the PSP. It's Sony's competitor for the next-gen handheld market against the 3DS.

The Geohot thing doesn't affect how the system plays so I'll buy it. George Hotz is a smug prick anyway. I'm sure other hackers don't deserve it but he's just trying to martyr himself and milk his few minutes of fame.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll buy 3DS and NGP along the line, not at launch however.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 17, 2011)

*sigh* just by looking at the NGP makes me want to buy it. it's so sleek.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 17, 2011)

After reading posting this and reading some responses I'd have to say I'd get one along the line if it gets hacked....Just like the psp it seems like it'd be a better system hacked....The NGP just doesn't impress me. The 3DS impresses me more


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> After reading posting this and reading some responses I'd have to say I'd get one along the line if it gets hacked....Just like the psp it seems like it'd be a better system hacked....The NGP just doesn't impress me. The 3DS impresses me more


NGP impresses me more than the 3DS imo. However, as it stands, I will not be buying anything Sony new. I will be getting an NGP, but only if its used, and only if the price is right. the 3DS is gonna have many big name AAA titles that I will be killing people in line in front of me to have. NGP, other than a few third party titles won't have any first party games to keep me occupied.

The few I'll actually buy an NGP for is:

Dark Cloud 3 (or a rehash of 2) would make this an instabuy day one regardless of my previous statements.
Good MGS games
Uncharted
Kingdom Hearts
FFTactics

These will be the only things that would make me buy an NGP, other than a useful hack.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 17, 2011)

Not getting it, not because of the Sony vs World crap but I cant afford it xD


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 17, 2011)

I will get one even if ppls says it is shit I wanna get my own opinion. allot of ppls says NDs is bigger than PSP and that 3ds will be bigger than NPG. I love both my nds and psp both system has allot of nice games Monster hunter is one example. So I will get a NGP but 3ds im not so sure only cuz I don´t fancy the 3D idea but hey I can be wrong.

But they should call it PSP 2 not NGP sounds almost like a new version of N-Gage >


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

If I had enough money I would.

Though with my luck I may get one on either on my birthday or Christmas......maybe


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 17, 2011)

Sony are expected to be making a loss per console they sell.
Therefore you'd do better if you bought an NGP, you'd be helping them lose money.

I can't blame Sony for wanting to protect their console, it's their investment. Without protecting it they are basically saying "alright developers, we've made this console that you can sell games on but we don't care about it very much, so you're welcome to try and make money selling games on it but we expect most people to just pirate your shit anyway."


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> *sigh* just by looking at the NGP makes me want to buy it. it's so sleek.


It's a massive brick


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 17, 2011)

Hell to the YES I'm getting one!

I'm going into game development as a career and between the NGP and the 3DS I know I would very much rather work on the NGP.

Personally I'm not too fussed about all this lawsuit business with Geohotz, it doesn't involve me at all. They may or may not have taken it way too far but that still doesn't deny the fact the NGP looks freaking awesome.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 17, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Sony are expected to be making a loss per console they sell.
> Therefore you'd do better if you bought an NGP, you'd be helping them lose money.


No one knows how much it costs and how much it will cost to make one


----------



## Raiser (Feb 18, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I'll probably buy one if it gets hack and just play it for offline mode. It seems to be cheaper then the 3DS anyway but the lawsuit thing kinda puts me off Sony Products especially when they're coming down hard on piracy...
> Why are people so shocked with this?
> A company *will* take action against piracy if they feel the need to. That's why Sony took action in the first place- because piracy was finally opened on the PS3.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 18, 2011)

I really hope to get both a 3DS and a PSP2.

I hate how people compare the two, and they seem to assume that you HAVE TO CHOOSE WHICH ONE IS BETTER. That's not freaking *NECESSARY.* The 2 handhelds have there own ups and downs. Choose what you want and shut it.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, if a person could get both, it will be a fine thing, but these fights between companies is great, because they are always improving, and we are the winners, just one observation, the price should be lowered, then i would be very happy!"


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 18, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Well, if a person could get both, it will be a fine thing, but these fights between companies is great, because they are always improving, and we are the winners, just one observation, the price should be lowered, then i would be very happy!"


Yes, totally!

But I'm saying that fanboys... really shouldn't exist. Of course they'll always be here, but I really get pissed off by them.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not trusting Sony after this.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Well, if a person could get both, it will be a fine thing, but these fights between companies is great, because they are always improving, and we are the winners, just one observation, the *price should be lowered, then i would be very happy!*"


That would be amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Sadly, the miracle never happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOl, sadly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no confirmed price for the NGP, stop acting like it'll cost a bagillion dollars. All signs point to it being pretty nicely priced.

Basically people, stop bitching about something that's unknown at the time.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, in Brazil it will cost a bagillion "reais"(dollars).


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 18, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I really hope to get both a 3DS and a PSP2.
> 
> I hate how people compare the two, and they seem to assume that you HAVE TO CHOOSE WHICH ONE IS BETTER. That's not freaking *NECESSARY.* The 2 handhelds have there own ups and downs. Choose what you want and shut it.



all I can say is I fully Agree. All freaking fan boys thinks are to pro and now it all about a system they have not even played yet.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing has two fucking screens. Your point is invalid.


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> The thing has two fucking screens. Your point is invalid.


Which thing?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whichever thing, it's a retarded statement.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 19, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he's talking about the 3DS?

It has two screens.

But then again, so does the DS. And those old Donkey Kong handheld games.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 19, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, yeah, sorry, apparently I herped too hard in the fucking thread. What I meant to say was "The NGP has two screens, now go jump into the center of the sun, I'm gonna go eat bacon from the sausage tree."


----------



## chyyran (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't buy it anyways, Sony portables have the tendency of having no games that just define the system, games that make you need to get the system as well as being expensive as hell, but Sony's recent legal actions just make me want to not buy it even more.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Feb 19, 2011)

I most probably will purchase an NGP on launch but I to would like to see at least two games that would define the console.

Also sony have pissed me off with their recent legal action.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The NGP has one screen.


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> The NGP has one screen.


And bacon doesn't grow on sausage trees.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omghax


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's a games console.


(I like the design, anyway)


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looks like a pill to me. Im not going to get one unless it gets hacked, and then there needs to be some sort of games to keep my interest.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not the one being sued, why should someone elses problem affect my purchasing decisions. If a product is good and I find some utility for it, then I'll buy it. If however, I can't use the product in a way I want it, then that will factor in the utilityness of the product, then may affect whether I get it or not.

It's not like I'll be saying, ohhh I'll just buy the NGP from Nintendo.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 20, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> It has two, you moron.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/entertainment/...f-1225996436245
> 
> ...


derp.
It has only one screen. The thing at rear isn't a screen, it's a touch pad.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> It has two, you moron.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/entertainment/...f-1225996436245
> 
> ...



Hey, don't call me a moron because neither you nor your news site can differ a touch screen from a touch pad.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 20, 2011)

Didn't know people were still discussing this lol
Threads I make usually go dead after a while, but I guess this is a hot topic

but Im still confused about the touchpad on the back


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 20, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> It has two, you moron.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/entertainment/...f-1225996436245
> 
> ...


Your idiocy satiates me.
Keep it coming.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 20, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> It has two, you moron.








 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That made my day.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 21, 2011)

I am really not liking what Sony is doing, but it doesn't really effect whether I buy one or not.

As of now, I don't have any interest in one because the only game they announced that I would like is Uncharted (But it's a port, right?). If it comes out with games I want, I'll get it.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 21, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> As of now, I don't have any interest in one because the only game they announced that I would like is Uncharted (But it's a port, right?).


its not a port


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy

this made my day too

ohhhhhh
this is hilarious

@999 POSTS
w000t


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 22, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Too fucking easy. Fish in a barrel on this site.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly I wasn't planning on getting one to begin with, so even after all this crap, I am still not interested in getting one.


----------

